# Trading for an older E39 (long)



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

As some of you may know, I drive the bottom feeder of the E39 food chain - the 2.2 liter, 520iA Touring. I really like this car, it is great on gasoline and fabulous to drive on the road at speed, even with several adults and a load of cargo (beer). I drive sparingly due to the fact that I have a home office, but without a doubt, this is the best BMW that I owned of three.

So, because I have M5 envy, I have been searching for a 2001 or newer 540i Sedan for about the last year. I cannot really explain it, other than I need to own a V8 powered BMW. However, it seems that due to the price of this model when new, not many were sold here, and or those that were, are not on the market. This is a different world as compared to the USA or Germany, when it comes to vehicles with large engines - we have extremely expensive gasoline + expensive car insurance, which is based on engine displacement.

Within the last two months, an interesting 540i/6 (year model 1998) has been for sale through a local car dealer, although not a BMW dealer. The car has been driven 120,000 km (74,500 miles) and is fairly well equipped for a Finnish BMW: Aspen Silver Metallic paint, black leather interior, power seats, SP, Xenons, on 17" Style 32 wheels. See the crappy picture attached below:










The price, at least for Finland, is ok with me. Considering that I own my car and all.

I went to look at it, just to curb my enthusiasm (which failed), and well, it was extremely clean in and out. A few small rock chips on the front, but otherwise, pristinely kept by the single, previous owner.

I have yet to schedule a test drive, but if I do, I would drive it directly to my BMW service department and have my mechanic (a buddy of mine) run a thorough check on it.

Unless it drives like poop or will soon be in need of some major work, my only real reservation is trading in my perfectly working/driving 2002 E39 with only 23,000 km on the clock for one that is basically already 6.5 years old. Of course, I could just keep waiting and looking for a 2001+ model, but finding a 6 speed would not be easy.

I would like someone to talk some sense into me and tell me that I should forget about this car ... 

I am all eyeballs.

-


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I think we are too late. You have pre-corrupted yourself.


----------



## mrogers (Mar 2, 2004)

The 540i is like no other E39 (except the M5, of course), particularly if you've been driving the 2.2L. Let me give you this piece of advice: unless you are truly prepared to buy it, don't go drive it 

And as long as the mechanic says everything's OK, I wouldn't worry about the mileage too much. Maintain it well and these things will last for a long long time.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

I would tell you to move on....as much as they are hard to find in your part of the world, I think you might end up with "buyer's remorse", and regret not waiting for what you truly want. Hang in there...it may be just around the corner....

Dave


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> I think we are too late. You have pre-corrupted yourself.


:stupid:

And I am sorry I did not have the chance to push you over the edge :angel:  :amish:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Personally, I wouldn't do it. I'd wait at least another two years to get my money's worth out of the 2002 520i and then maybe look for a 2000 or newer 540i. The first two years of depreciation are the worst. It seems like a real waste to me, unless you're feeling rich...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

mrogers said:


> Let me give you this piece of advice: unless you are truly prepared to buy it, don't go drive it


Boy is that the truth. I still remember the first time I drove a 1997 540i6 (white). It was off of this access ramp and along a nice stretch of Interstate. I knew then.... Now every time I take that onramp, I gove her a lil more juice. (right F1?). 

In contrast, the first time I drove an E39 M5 I was like... Hmmmm.. why is this thing so much more expensive than my car? Hard to explain, but this is coming from a guy who thinks the 3.0 X5 is just fine in comparison to the 4.4. :dunno: Full of contradictions, I suppose.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

I wouldn't do it. Doesn't make sense, V8 lust notwithstanding :dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Thank you for your input - you too, Dr Phil.   

Interestingly enough, after a phone call to my former salesman (he quit his job in May), it turns out that this E39 is from the same dealership, and all of the service work has been done by the same mechanic as all of my past three Bimmers. Small world.

Anyway, for the time being, I am staying put and I will not make the mistake of taking it for a test drive. :eeps: 

I will just have to hope that someone here decides to sell their 540i/6 to buy an E60 535d.

 

I can hold out until December ...


-


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

If you drive it, you'll own it. Every decision isn't financial, what price do you put on the fun factor?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

johnlew said:


> If you drive it, you'll own it. Every decision isn't financial, what price do you put on the fun factor?


I was actually waiting that YOU would chime in and say something just like this! 

This "search" is not about the €€€ question. I know that I want an E39 540i/6 ... I am just getting a bit frustrated by not being able to find the one. I suppose that I am really tempted by this car, but a bit wary at the same time due to its age and mileage.

Anyway, it has been for sale there for 2.5 months, so I will keep looking in the mean time ... and try to resist demanding a test drive!

-


----------



## O.S. (Jun 22, 2004)

I drive a 2000 540 .... and I went and test drove a couple of M5s ....
yes - M5 is more powerfull etc ... but I couldn't justify the price tag taht was twice as much as on my 540. any e39 is a great car, I used to drive a e34 520 and loved it with all my heart. 
anyways ... after driving 540 for a while and testdriving an M5 after - I said to myself - that is the same car but has more power in it ... is it worth for me to make a move? ... no , not now ... may be when I can afford a 2003 M5 and put the cash down without blink of an eye. 
I say - you go and test drive it just to get the taste of a 540 ... you may not like the taste that much better then of your 520. 
that's what happened to me with 540 and M5. And I happily drive my 540 since ... as I no longer long for an M5. If I had the cash ... I'd probably buy it just for the heck of it .... but the unbearable desire to own an M5 is gone ... and it made my life easier ... because I already drive a wonderfull car (any e39 that is) and I love her the way she is .... 

by the way - why don't you look for a 540 in Sweeden, Danmark or even Germany? I know there are plenty of cars going from Germany and the rest of Europe through Finland (and mostly Turku port) to Russia.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

O.S. said:


> by the way - why don't you look for a 540 in Sweeden, Danmark or even Germany? I know there are plenty of cars going from Germany and the rest of Europe through Finland (and mostly Turku port) to Russia.


Thanks for the reply.

I have actually driven several M5's, a 2001 and 2003 540iAT (one SP, the other non), an E38 740iL and a few 4.4 X5's. The experiences with those cars are what lead me to the conclusion that I need a V8.

Granted, the 530d is also an amazing car - good on fuel, insane torque and cheaper to operate as diesel is 0.35 EUR/liter cheaper than gasoline here. However, it is not a V8.

I have found many (as in close to 50) 540i/6 models from Germany, made after 2001 that would easily fit the bill for me. Sadly, we have this amazingly stupid thing in Finland called motor vehicle taxation. And it includes used cars bought from within the European Union. This wretched taxation icon of our quasi-Soviet past will not last forever, but if I buy a used 540i (iA or i/6) from Germany, with the equipment that I want for say 32.000 EUR, I will have to also pay import taxes that equal 29% of the current market value of the same model for sale in Finland. Current market value of any year model 540i is about 39.000 - 65.000 EUR depending on the year model. To get an idea of what that means in USD, multiply by 1.22.

I am not that good at math, but with taxes, the fun factor of importing a 540i from Germany becomes a lot less fun ...

Anyway, I will keep looking and thinking!

-


----------



## O.S. (Jun 22, 2004)

sorry to hear about the taxes ... taxes suck 
I kind of thought that if you look in Sweeden there is a different law as Sweeden and Finland are kinda close friends and may be some other taxation applies there ...
and yes ... as far as I remember most e39s I have seen in Finland had Russian plates or were taxi cabs.
find yourself a good 540 with 60-70K kms on the clock no matter what year. even though the engine can run 1000000Kms (that's what BMW states) the rest of the car still wears out ...

have fun in the winter with a V8 ....  ....


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Wait and see if the price will drop if no one is interested...its been on the lot for 2.5 months...a little longer and the dealer may be more motivated particularly if it is not at a BMW dealership.

That's how I ended up with our 2001 540 iAT with 67000km...was sitting on the lot at a Honda dealership for 9 months...happened to be across the street from the bike shop (another addiction of mine)...sales manager said they were really motivated to move it ASAP and would entertain any offers.

So I made up a number which I thought was way too low and they said no way...and I said thank god, and left quickly...but then they called back the next day and said OK...

What sealed things was my neighbour happened to ask me if I'd be interested in selling our 850 wagon that same day...  

Every day I look at it and it feels like I stole it :angel:


----------

